# The house of porn AKA Reddress manor



## alex76 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey folks been a while since i posted so here goes.
Now a strange name I hear you ask for the red dress manor well the story goes. 

After spending three quarters of a hour inside taking my photos and having a mooch i get the dreaded text "the police are here" so my self and chris34 made our way out but to be fair he was the most pleasant officer i have come across and even give me a message to the urbex community "you guys do know you can get hurt or killed" and told us that the locales think there is a lot of porn films being made inside with all these people roaming around with cameras and was sent off on our way. (to the next site) 

Now it is sad to say since this place has been all over the tinterweb and thanks to the Daily mail its gone down hill big time anything of value has been stolen even the red dress which gave the site its name Has gone even since rubex's post in Jan its got worse


So on with my take of the red dress manor












































thanks for looking guys


----------



## Rubex (Mar 3, 2016)

You're right it definitely has gone down hill since January. Still, the photos you got are lovely  haha can't believe the locals think there's porn being made! But I suppose it does look dodgy going into an abandoned building with camera equipment lol


----------



## tazong (Mar 3, 2016)

Some nice photos bud - very sad to see it go this way


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2016)

Great shots..shame about the state of the site.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 5, 2016)

Great report! Love the pic of the kitchen!


----------



## Lavino (Mar 5, 2016)

I see even the face of the grandfather clock has gone missing!!


----------



## alex76 (Mar 8, 2016)

Lavino said:


> I see even the face of the grandfather clock has gone missing!!



yeah shame big time mate but most expensive part of the clock but the thieving nobs would of got caught running off with the casing under there arm it really makes me sick of these people stealing from sites puts a bad name to us explorers


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2016)

Lavino said:


> I see even the face of the grandfather clock has gone missing!!



It's likely all the guts of the clock are gone walkabout, Proper Job Alex, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 9, 2016)

As others have said it is a shame how this place has deteriorated. How odd the locals could only assume porn is filmed there haha


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 20, 2016)

Shame to see the building looking this way. Wonder where the red dress ended up.


----------



## smiler (Mar 20, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> Shame to see the building looking this way. Wonder where the red dress ended up.



In the fire I heard.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 20, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> Shame to see the building looking this way. Wonder where the red dress ended up.



In another thread apparently it was set afire on the fireplace. Maybe there are traces or burnt material around the fireplace.


----------



## freeclimb (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice report, shame to see the state of the place now. Looks like even the kitchen table has gone. 

That bit about the locals thinking porn is being made there is brilliant. Might add some sound effects to future explores now!


----------



## theartist (Apr 13, 2016)

it has lost a lot of its beauty


----------

